# orkut blocked



## sesi5674u (Feb 6, 2007)

Orkut has been blocked in my college.Is there any way 2 access it.I have tried using proxy sites but they seem 2 have some problem with the secured mode needed by orkut?Is there a good proxy site that can access orkut or any other way?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

i dont think u can.. It has been blocked @ the college server


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 6, 2007)

This same thing happened in my sis college also .The students then google for it or did some thing and opened orkut againg.Till now the college has done several measures but they didnt succeeded in blocking orkut.I dont know how to do but i know one way and that is by creating a frame in a simple html document that will open orkut in it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 6, 2007)

Try one of these two methods:
1. In the browser address bar type *images.orkut.com
   It sometimes works

2.Use orkut through *www.atunnel.com


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

also try anonymouse.org ..
but i doubt it ll work..


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 6, 2007)

Access Orkut through *66.232.118.237/...I'm using it and it works for sure  

Or go directly to *kproxy.com


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 6, 2007)

images.orkut.com images3.orkut.com


----------



## phanibhushan (Feb 7, 2007)

*70.32.9.182/cgi-bin/nph-511413.cgi/000000A/https/www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx 

try this link...


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 7, 2007)

whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> Access Orkut through *66.232.118.237/...I'm using it and it works for sure
> 
> Or go directly to *kproxy.com



066.232.118.93 is the correct ip number
it works!


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 7, 2007)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> 066.232.118.93 is the correct ip number
> it works!



I'm usually using  *66.232.118.237/ and it works fine for me...


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 7, 2007)

It's good orkut has been blocked. Don't any of u read Digit Fast Track to Security. In it, it is mentioned that whenever u log on to orkut.com then u also log on to ork0t.com. This tracked ur username and also password and use it to send spam messages to ur freinds. In my home also I don't allow my sister to open orkut. It's good if u don't open it.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> It's good orkut has been blocked. Don't any of u read Digit Fast Track to Security. In it, it is mentioned that whenever u log on to orkut.com then u also log on to ork0t.com. This tracked ur username and also password and use it to send spam messages to ur freinds. In my home also I don't allow my sister to open orkut. It's good if u don't open it.


uh... that was not what the fast track said. The fast track was talking about sites masquerading as orkut, taking advantage of common typos.


----------



## virus_killer (Feb 7, 2007)

same  thing in my university too, but what i do is, i have copied the all files of firefox from my pc's program files and than just copied it to my pen drive, and i run that programs exe file from my pen drive. and guess what, it works for me..!!! they have even banned the exe file to download but i use the same trick to download any data from net. 
  so just run your browser through your pen drive or any other removable disk.


----------



## sesi5674u (Feb 8, 2007)

"WARNING: Entering non-anonymous area!
This proxy only supports HTTP and FTP. Any browsing to another URL will be directly from your browser, and no longer anonymous.
Follow the link below to exit your anonymous browsing session, and continue to the URL non-anonymously.
haqrsvarqhttps://www.orkut.com/Home.aspx


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------"
This is the message i got when i tried logging in using atunnel
As 4 the method of giving direct ip address that doesnt work too


----------

